# Banner request



## FISHY_au (Feb 16, 2010)

hey all. wondering if anyone can make a banner for me.

needs to be 803 pixels wide and 269 tall.

a bit of a lightning or abstract theme. black or dark background preferred. no text required, but make it simple enough that text wouldn't be hard to read so i can splash my avvy on it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





cheers in advance,
.:Crimonite:.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 16, 2010)

Like this?


----------



## FISHY_au (Feb 16, 2010)

yeah, like that. (Y)

could you make the background a bit darker so the lightning stands out more?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 16, 2010)

Tried to darken the background more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Uhh, doesn't look so dark, wait a bit






Think it's better now


----------



## FISHY_au (Feb 16, 2010)

thats great. thanks heaps.


----------

